# Porto - Portugal



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Photos of my trip (25-26-27 December 2012)











Dom Luis Bridge by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Porto at dusk by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Porto during a foggy morning by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Porto waterfront by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Porto  by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Porto on a cloudy day by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Porto waterfront in monochrome by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr

more to come


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

_DSC0205 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0204 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0203 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_CSC0202 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_CSC0200 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0198 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_CSC0195 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_CSC0197 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0191 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_CSC0190 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_CSC0184 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0182 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_CSC0181 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

_DSC0173 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_CSC0170 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0168 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_CSC0167 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0165 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0160 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0159 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_CSC0158 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_CSC0148 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0139 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0138 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_CSC0137 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0131 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0130 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0125 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0121 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_CSC0120 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0117 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Great shots kay: Especially the first batch.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

_DSC0109 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0275 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0269 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0263 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_CSC0260 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0255 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0250 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0249 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0245 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0244 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0240 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0238 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0236 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

a very charming city indeed.
can I have a glass of port please?


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

wow looks a very enchanting city. Would love to visit


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

Great :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Porto :cheers:


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

_CSC0234 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0232 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_CSC0231 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0223 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0220 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0211 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0202 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0199 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0192 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0191 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0172 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0171 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0162 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0159 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

I was there ten years ago and really liked it.

What´s the weather now?

I imagined it foggy and rainy, a romantic touch for the city...

Atlantic romanticism...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

beautiful city


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Beautiful photos! At the moment it is rainy as a storm is crossing Portugal! But the people keep being very welcoming. Port wine anyone?
Greetings from Porto!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

_CSC0155 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0151 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0147 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0148 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0142 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0139 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_DSC0138 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_CSC0136 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


_CSC0129 by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Great your photos of Porto in winter, a great city!


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

I went there in the summer of 2011, really enjoyed the city. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Excellent pictures, nicely enhanced. Took me there.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

One amazing thing about Porto is that despite the fact that it only has around 300.000 people, they have built a state of the art metro system which provides cheap transportation within the city of Porto as well as to the airport and nearby cities 


Métros de Porto (Portugal) by trams aux fils., on Flickr

Line B goes all the way to the renowned city of Povoa de Varzim :lol:


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Well, city poulation is not that big in Porto, but the metro area is huge and the city is the reference for more than 2 million people, or even much more... Nice pics from a lovely, charming place!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Great series. A very pure and raw city. A photographer's paradise!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great, lovely photos from Porto...thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

What a charming city . I can imagine spending weeks wandering around the place . 
Fantastic pics :cheers:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

hellosspank, the urban area of Porto is 1.1 million and has a metropolitan area of 2 million inhabitants..


----------



## Isaaac (Dec 19, 2009)

I just love how Porto looks.


----------



## Raphael_SBBR (Dec 19, 2007)

Loved ur pics, Porto is very beautiful and has a lot of character.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good photos


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Just one word: wow...


----------



## Tiger Beer (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow! Porto! Gorgeous!


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

the city has its own identity through its architecture.
let's drink a port wine to that...:cheers:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

beautiful city and great airport!!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I've just seen this thread for the first time: Stunning pictures! Masterpieces of (de)light! :applause:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

I love Porto Airport!


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*I was in Porto this July. I will share some pictures here *

This was the view from the hotel

The view from the hotel balcony...

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

If you like them, I can post more


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice city...I'm totally impressed with the church's ornate interior...is that in rococo style?


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^Yes, it's Rococó

---

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

awesome place!


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

charming city....the old world ambiance is very much alive.


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

Photo by Mário Eloy Castro​


----------



## 1. Caravaggio (Nov 1, 2010)

Barredo, Porto by 1. Caravaggio, on Flickr


----------



## 1. Caravaggio (Nov 1, 2010)

Barredo, Porto by 1. Caravaggio, on Flickr


----------



## 1. Caravaggio (Nov 1, 2010)

Mosteiro da Serra do Pilar, Vila Nova de Gaia, Portugal by 1. Caravaggio, on Flickr


----------



## 1. Caravaggio (Nov 1, 2010)

Porto, Portugal by 1. Caravaggio, on Flickr


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Fantastic thread! 
taken by me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Porto :cheers:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

PORTO, PORTUGAL by toyaguerrero, on Flickr​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

Taken by me​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Foz do Douro*









Photo by Guizel J.c​


----------



## 1. Caravaggio (Nov 1, 2010)

D. Luis bridge, Porto, Portugal by 1. Caravaggio, on Flickr


----------



## 1. Caravaggio (Nov 1, 2010)

IMGP1622 by 1. Caravaggio, on Flickr


----------



## 1. Caravaggio (Nov 1, 2010)

Porto, S Bento train station, Estação de comboios de S. Bento by 1. Caravaggio, on Flickr


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Really Nice!


----------



## Tiago_20 (Sep 25, 2008)

Great photos guys. :cheers:


----------

